# Folding at Home?



## ProDigit (Dec 26, 2018)

I've read only 2 or 3 threads on FAH software on these forums, from 2010 to 2014.
Has the situation improved for FAH?
I see Nvidia has reasonably good support on their display drivers.

Is GPU folding still impossible on FreeBSD (meaning, no easy way to get it to work)?


----------



## rjohn (Feb 19, 2019)

anyone has info about folding with freebsd ?


----------



## tommiie (Feb 19, 2019)

Do people still do F@H? I've heard a lot about it back when I was in college some 15 years ago but since then I have not heard anything about it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2019)

The only folding at home I do is my laundry 

Seriously though, I see they have RH/CentOS RPMs. Those might work on the Linux emulation. I don't see any source code so I suspect it's free to use but closed source. That would make it difficult, if not impossible, to port to FreeBSD natively. 

Chapter 10. Linux® Binary Compatibility


----------



## David Schwartz (Mar 11, 2020)

Would like to report that F@H does in fact work with linux emulation with the contents of the 64-bit RPM, but you do have to mount linprocfs on /compat/linux/proc first. After that (and assuming everything else for linux compat is enabled/installed), it should work. Then all you have to do is set up an rc.d script, and you're good to go.


----------



## nimmr (Mar 21, 2020)

Now is really the time to get this working. A working package would be appreciated


----------



## twllnbrck (Mar 21, 2020)

https://www.leidinger.net/blog/2020/03/19/fighting-the-coronavirus-with-freebsd-foldinghome/


----------



## shkhln (Mar 21, 2020)

WIP port at https://reviews.freebsd.org/D24127


----------



## cjr (Mar 23, 2020)

Good morning.  I'm trying to get this working.  I have followed the handbook section on installing Linux compatibility  sys and proc exist in /compat.  I have installed the port, but I'm getting the following error.  


```
Failed to open '/proc/bus/pci/devices': Failed to open '/proc/bus/pci/devices': No such file or directory: No such file or directory
```

 What do I need to do to get this working?


----------



## Chris2000SP (Mar 24, 2020)

cjr check if a PID is running. if yes then its running on CPU.

I have running it in a jail. Note that you must allow in the configs remote access in fahclient for the webinterface if you put it in Jail.


----------



## geodni (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, I am running F@H since yesterday on one machine, using Linux rpm, 4 slots with 4 threads each.
Does anyone succeed having libcuda and/or libOpenCL detected ?
I have Linux compat stuff on the 12.1-RELEASE, installed ocl-icd from ports as nvidia-driver 390 for the video card GeForce GT610.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 31, 2020)

geodni said:


> Does anyone succeed having libcuda and/or libOpenCL detected?


Yes.



geodni said:


> GeForce GT610


Forget about it.


----------



## geodni (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks shkhln , forgetting my video card, do you have any pointer to set libcuda/OpenCL detected and working ?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 1, 2020)

This is pointless, GT 610 is ridiculously slow.



geodni said:


> do you have any pointer to set libcuda/OpenCL detected and working?



https://github.com/shkhln/nvshim/issues/1#issuecomment-600358438


----------



## Deleted member 61330 (Apr 1, 2020)

I've heard of Folding@home recently and been having it fold overnight every night since then. #Iamoneinamillion


----------



## Leo L. (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi !

Can someone confirm me how normal it is that the FreeBSD FAH client is much slower than the Debian version ?
_(edit: I have two Intel NUC, one on Debian, one on FreeBSD, same hardware, and the Debian client is crunching 2x faster than the FreeBSD one)_
And just for my information, what would it take to have a proper FAH client on FreeBSD as fast as the Debian one ?

Thanks 

--
Léo.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 16, 2020)

Leo L. said:


> Can someone confirm me how normal it is that the FreeBSD FAH client is much slower than the Debian version ?


Perhaps because it's not a native build? (Just a hunch)


----------



## Leo L. (Apr 18, 2020)

Beastie said:


> Perhaps because it's not a native build? (Just a hunch)



Yeah you're certainly right.
But... What I don't understand is what needs to be done to make it "native" on FreeBSD ?
Is this a library problem ? Is it related to a piece of software Debian has and not FreeBSD ?
Something else ?

--
Léo.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 18, 2020)

Leo L. said:


> what needs to be done to make it "native" on FreeBSD ?


F@h is proprietary software. So, other than petitioning them to build a native FreeBSD version (unlikely to happen) or to open-source it (even more unlikely to happen), there's not much one can do.


----------



## Leo L. (Apr 20, 2020)

Beastie said:


> F@h is proprietary software. So, other than petitioning them to build a native FreeBSD version (unlikely to happen) or to open-source it (even more unlikely to happen), there's not much one can do.



Ah.. I was misunderstanding it, I thought it was an open-source software.
Too bad then, I'm sending a request to fah team, can't hurt.

Thanks Beastie 

-- 
Léo.


----------

